# 2022 Tundra



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

It is out, it is official. The sad thing is that Toyota succumbed to the pressure, killed the 5.7 Litre, and joined the twin turbo club. This thing will not make it to 500k miles. Nope!
Rip 5.7 Litre 😔


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wow is that thing ugly.
And built in light bars to blind oncoming traffic, when these high intensity lights should be outlawed?
Why the Division of Highway Safety thinks that a driver seeing a little better is "safer" than blinding dozens of other drivers.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Now… That thing is fugly. The common style direction all trucks have gone or are going. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Now… That thing is fugly. The common style direction all trucks have gone or are going. 🤦‍♂️


 They are trying to make plastic look tough


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> They are trying to make plastic look tough


They want to be "green" by making vehicles electric, then quietly keep using fossil fuel to make the plastic for everything.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Wow...........that's hideous......


----------

